# A what if queston ????



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 30, 2008)

It seems like an number of people liked the photo of the paph. that Chein posted that was from In-charm. 

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9906

I was wondering IF I was able to import a few from In-Charm next year would members rather buy unbloomed seedlings at a smaller price or pay a premium for bloomed plants that we know are of above average quality. According to my understanding of 4 plants that Chien saw, we say the best one. The second best one had a small color break. Then there was an O.K. one. And last but not least was an ugly one. So what are your thoughts.


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 30, 2008)

I think it depends on how much money I earn at the time, and how many plants I want. though i am young and can work with seedlings, waiting is painful to get a mutated one so I choose the second answer.


----------



## Heather (Nov 30, 2008)

If it was white, I'd be interested. I'm on a new kick....


----------



## Candace (Nov 30, 2008)

I prefer unbloomed seedlings. This way I know they haven't been screened in any way. Above average is a subjective description, and I'd rather just roll the dice. And maybe buy several seedlings to hedge my bets;>


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 30, 2008)

At this moment I have no idea as to the cost of these plants. But I know for a fact that when my friend who lives near In-Charm goes there and picks out some choice plants for me, I general pay around 1 1/2 times as much as I would for an unbloomed plant of the same size. Remember we are talking about all first time bloomer.


----------



## pierre63 (Nov 30, 2008)

in France the question arises for other reasons.
we have very few plants thus selected it is better to see the flower to decide.
if we buy a not flowered plant we let us be likely great to be disappointed
the best example is my Phrag Saint-Ouen, many of those which I considering were pale and very "average" form. 
in your country the risk is low :wink:

you are very lucky, benefit from that


----------



## P-chan (Nov 30, 2008)

I would love to know exactly what I'm getting, however a couple of seedlings would be fun. You never know if you may have an extraordinary plant! That's much of the addiction for me. :rollhappy:


----------



## TADD (Nov 30, 2008)

I would buy unbloomed for a chance at greatness, over someonelse's culls.... Kind of like Hadley's... Count me in Bob!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 30, 2008)

If you are talking about purchasing that particular cross (callosum x InCharm White), I'd be interested in purchasing a couple of seedlings.


----------



## rdhed (Nov 30, 2008)

I myself like unbloomed rather than someone else's culls also. I would rather buy a few seedlings to bloom out and take a chance on getting a jewel or two. I can always unload a poor flowering plant in the club raffle.($1- a ticket) Many new members want/need plants to experiment with growing culture without spending alot.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes, Dot I'm talking about that particular cross. 

As far as white crosses goes Parkside has many of In-Charms work. Most of those have some amount of green on them. Pure whites are very hard to come by. I've imported from In-Charm before and would like to get some of that exact cross (callosum x InCharm White) for myself. That is if In-Charm is even releasing any of them. My permit is not for commercial use but I'm sure it would be O.K. to get a few extras to share with my friends.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Dec 1, 2008)

1.5 times the price is not that bad. I'd like to see a sampling of plants they are consider as "select". But on a whole, I prefer unbloomed seedlings for the same reason as Candace. Otherwise there is a screening process. Conversely, once I win the lottery I would love for Terry Root to be picking out select plants for me...I guess it all depends.


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 1, 2008)

It really depends on the cross if it is a good cross then I will buy a couple of unflowered seedlings but If I like what I see and I can afford it then I will get it.

Ramon


----------



## Roy (Dec 1, 2008)

I prefer unflowered plants because I wantto flower the good one and not have to pay crazy prices for a flowered clone unless its one I would like for my breeding program. For every 'keeper' from seedlings you will get a lot of sellers but these pay for the next batch of seedlings. If you choose properly the chances of getting that 'keeper' is enhanced. BTW, only buying one or two plants of a cross is not the way to get a keeper unless you are extremely lucky.


----------



## emydura (Dec 1, 2008)

Depends on the plants. For the smaller fast growing Paphs I'm happy to flower out a flask. But for the larger multi-florals I would rather pay the extra money and get a quality larger plant. The Lady Isabel in my avatar is an example. It was the best one this nursery had ever flowered. So I decided to pay the money for it. It wasn't cheap but I knew I was getting quality. I don't have the time or the space to flower a dozen of them in the small hope I can get one of similar or better quality for less money.

David


----------



## Wendy (Dec 1, 2008)

I prefer unbloomed seedlings. It's kind of like playing the lottery...sometimes you win but sometimes you lose. If I am disappointed in a flowering I either sell it to hobbiests that don't care about flower quality or put it on the raffle table....then I go out and get a new seedling and play the lottery again.


----------



## paphreek (Dec 1, 2008)

My preference for buying depends on several factors: price, rarity, trust, and the ability to select my own plants. I like to buy seedlings when the pricing is reasonable enough to buy at least 5-10 at a time or preferably a flask. However, if a cross I want is rare and/or more expensive, I will sometimes buy single unbloomed seedlings. If the opportunity exists to buy a select plant at a premium price, I will do this provided I can see the flower before committing to the purchase; or on rare occasions, I will purchase select plants based on my trust of the seller derived from past dealings. 

My least favorite choice of all these methods is the single, unbloomed seedling because one usually pays full retail price. When the plant blooms out, I'm left with three options based on the flower quality:
1. Poor flower quality (10%): Throw away or donate = 100% financial loss
2. Reasonable quality(85%) : Sell = 0%- 50% financial loss
3. Keeper (5%)

These percentages are based on my own flower preferences, tight space and the fact that I'm usually looking for possible breeding plants which necessitates a higher standard of flower quality. Some of those 85% are flowers that have good potential, but were sold for lack of space or interest in breeding.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2008)

I personally prefer less expensive [seedlings] because then I can get more [or more variety of] plants.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 1, 2008)

Seedlings are good when budget is low, but I prefer flowered plants!!! In some cases that seedlings can flower soon, then they might be prefered!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 1, 2008)

Bob in Albany said:


> Yes, Dot I'm talking about that particular cross.


OK -- count me in.


----------



## Roy (Dec 1, 2008)

My least favorite choice of all these methods is the single said:


> Question, surely the plants that bloom out that are not to your liking are the pride & joy of another. The market to dispose of unloved plants is good and there should be no way any loss could be incured, actually a profit should be made. Given examples of flowering plants in this or other forums on growers likes and dislikes, there should be growers knocking on your door to get the rejects.


----------

